# Husky 576xp reviews from owners



## Connor77 (Jan 12, 2010)

Can anyone that owns this saw provide some feedback on it? I've searched and read about the auto-tune version (affectionately referred to as auto-seize if I remember correctly) but not much to read on the "plain" 576xp except a review from one other site member that I believe had to give the saw back to the Husqvarna rep.

I bought this saw but wouldn't be averse to trying to sell it and pick up a 372 (I think I can find one) if people have had bad luck with it (576xp). I haven't had any issues to speak of but also don't need the aggravation if that's where I'm headed owning this saw.

Thanks in advance. And if I missed a review when searching if someone were to send it along to me I'd appreciate it...


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a plain 576xp. I like it a lot. 

I came from a Stihl MS 460. I didn't like the vibes. Circulation problems run in my family so I generally go for lower vibes whenever possible. 

576xp is the smoothest saw I've run. As some have said, you really don't know it's going. The air filtration (like all modern huskies) is awesome. Ergonomics are awesome. I like the way the saw handles (especially with 20" and 24"). It's a little bit chunky, but it handles real nice when you're bucking up a log. It's not a saw for limbing. I feel like if you need to do a lot more nimble cutting, and i were only going to have one saw, I'd maybe want a 372. 

the 576xp also has a very nice powerband and has lots of torque. 

Downsides are that it is a little heavy and maybe not as nimble. I do like it quite a bit though.


----------



## rob066 (Jan 13, 2010)

I dont have a 576 but I was looking at your post. I had noticed it was your first post. Welcome to Arboristsite Connor 77.


----------



## ale (Jan 13, 2010)

Welcome...
I don't have a 576xp but I did run one for a while. I liked the saw a lot. It was very smooth and had good power.
It was a bit more bulky feeling than my 372's but not too much to make a huge difference.
Also, for what's its worth. I was talking to the dealer who services/sells these saws to one of the last chainsaw logging operations near me. He said they all pretty much went to the reg. 576xp's and were phasing out the 372xp's.
No problems reported with the 576's and most feedback was good according to him.


----------



## Connor77 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome and the feedback. I don't feel so much like a guinea pig now. I'm nothing more than a weekend warrior who heats their home with wood but so far no issues with the saw. 
Amazing what they (Husky in this case) has done to improve vibration damping. I also have a Husky 55 that I like that I use for limbing and needed a bigger saw to compliment this smaller saw.

Thanks again.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 13, 2010)

I know of no auto-tune failures in this area. Only failure I had was on a regular 576 due to a leak at the intake boot, which can happen on any model saw. My guys are all happy with the 576's, in either version.


----------



## trophyhunter (Feb 26, 2013)

I bought a regular 576xp and liked it so well I bought another one for safe keeping, after running a friends 372 I knew it was time to step up to a larger saw and after felling a big oak with it right out of the box it handled so well I couldn't put it down. 

You have to run one these if your in the market to buy a new saw, you should absolutely run them against the competitions saws and see for your self how much better the overall design and handling is. I don't put it down for a smaller saw to do anything now, it's weight and balance is perfect.


----------



## locofrog (Feb 26, 2013)

i own a regular 576xp and i freaking love it. awesome powerband and torque is crazy. its wearing a 24" husqvarna bar and chain and i've never stalled it once. awesome saw man dont even worry about the 372. 576xp is where it's at.

loco


----------



## superwd6 (Feb 26, 2013)

Autotune here, I never considered the old 372xp as it was the same price for less power and no Autotune.372xp is now almost the same weight as the 576 so why bother with it. 372xp now is the same as a Boss 302 Ford,Do you really think it's the same or just marketing to the less intelligent that want the Legend


----------



## timberland ts (Feb 26, 2013)

I have both a 576 and a 372 both are good saws but the 576 has better balence with a 24" and shes a screamer.


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 27, 2013)

AT here and it's been great so far for cutting wood. Can't complain at all. 

Didn't have the choice of non AT in Aus when I bought.


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 27, 2013)

Double post....


----------



## snoozeys (Aug 13, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321484830149&alt=web

Is this legit given its price


----------



## Austin710 (Oct 19, 2014)

Just picked up the reg 576. I love my 372. It's my go to saw! for every job theirs a right saw tho. How is this saw for the in between the 372 and 395? The 576 looks like the 575 and that saw is crap. Thx


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 19, 2014)

mikefunaro said:


> I have a plain 576xp. I like it a lot.
> 
> I came from a Stihl MS 460. I didn't like the vibes. Circulation problems run in my family so I generally go for lower vibes whenever possible.
> 
> ...




I too have the Plain Jane version. It is the smoothest saw I have ever ran, smoother then the 441 by a hair. It will out cut a stock 372xp as it should. Great torque . Mine wears a 24"
bar. It weighs a pound or so more then the 372 but I really don't notice it.


----------



## Jason280 (Oct 19, 2014)

Not quite the 576, but I have both a 575XP and 372XP. The 575 is a very good saw, well balanced, and is a beast with a 20" bar. Ive run both with a 24" bar, and really couldn't tell much difference between the pair.


----------



## snoozeys (Oct 19, 2014)

I love mine .. 20' bar and will rip through anything you put near it


----------



## gcchicago (Jun 19, 2015)

I bought mine (w/ autotune) on this site and absolutely love it. It is incredibly smooth. This is my first introduction to the brand and I'm impressed. I've spent a lot of time on the old ms 440's and ms 360's, and the newer ms 460's, ms 362's, and ms 261's. However, the 576xp is the best saw i've ever run (ms 440 takes 2nd place). Put simply, it is just plain fun to cut with.


----------



## mesupra (Jun 19, 2015)

I also have had multiple 576xp (auto-tunes) and can saw that they are the smoothest saw I have ever run, like the difference between a 1980's two stroke out board to a modern 4 stroke motor. I don't see the 372 having anything over the 576. Its right at home with a 24" bar, slight overkill but really fun with a 20".


----------



## Termite (Jun 19, 2015)

I had a ported 576 and sold it to my buddy who needed a saw quick. He had logged with it for about a year and a half when it quit running. The generator under the flywheel became loose and it wore the case so bad you could see most of the crankshaft seal. I bought a 576 non AT with a bad piston and cylinder, this made a fine running saw. I left it non AT because the generator is almost a hundred dollars. If I find a used generator reasonable I will put it back AT.
It is a fine saw with no weaknesses. I still have sellers remorse.


----------



## snoozeys (Jun 26, 2015)

I would love to port mine but its way beyond my skill level !!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartz Path (Nov 5, 2015)

I brought a 576xp about 10 months ago loved it ran like a dream for 6 then had problems with starting then it made a funny noise took it into the shop turned out I had fried the piston somehow husky replaced the top end and pistons ran like a dream for about another month then one day after a run it stopped and would not start again took it into shop opps fried another piston, I like the saw cuts well starts easily just kinda curious how I can be frying these saws. Am I leaning to hard on the saw to hard? I did get a little carried away when I first used it and they were big 80 year old pine trees. I use a MS880 for the big trees now but some advice would be handy sooner or ltr husky will stop fixing my saw and I need it for my business.


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 6, 2015)

Dare i ask what ratio you are running ??


----------



## Quartz Path (Nov 9, 2015)

I was running 50-1 but husky reckon it should be 33-1


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 10, 2015)

I found 50-1 to be too lean ... so i do 40-1 ... i think the manual says 50-1 ... its possible the mix could of done the damage ... what gas and premix you using ???


----------



## Termite (Nov 10, 2015)

QuartzPath, I would say there is something wrong with that saw that the dealer missed. I would almost bet he didn't check for leaks. Also, I think 40:1 is better than 50:1.


----------



## mesupra (Nov 10, 2015)

I find 40:1 to be a good mix for the modern saws. Its allows for a little buffer over 50:1


----------



## Marshy (Nov 10, 2015)

I personally like 42:1, just easier math to add 3.0 oz to 1 gal.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 10, 2015)

Quartz Path said:


> I was running 50-1 but husky reckon it should be 33-1


Where are you getting that from? Your Husky dealer isnt recommended 33:1 is he? Sounds like it has an air leak as previously stated... GL


----------



## Quartz Path (Nov 11, 2015)

They did a pressure test I went in and seen the saw today the bore was scored and the piston fried so they are putting a new top end and piston in it ill run it at 33-1 that was what the husky dealer said and see what happens when i read manual it does say 33-1 for air cooled and something other so ill try that and stop swing cutting the saw with any luck it will last a bit longer.


----------



## Ricky Gianotti (Mar 2, 2016)

Connor77 said:


> Can anyone that owns this saw provide some feedback on it? I've searched and read about the auto-tune version (affectionately referred to as auto-seize if I remember correctly) but not much to read on the "plain" 576xp except a review from one other site member that I believe had to give the saw back to the Husqvarna rep.
> 
> I bought this saw but wouldn't be averse to trying to sell it and pick up a 372 (I think I can find one) if people have had bad luck with it (576xp). I haven't had any issues to speak of but also don't need the aggravation if that's where I'm headed owning this saw.
> 
> Thanks in advance. And if I missed a review when searching if someone were to send it along to me I'd appreciate it...




I bought the 576 XP, (non auto tune) a few years ago. Brand new in the box. I only have about 15-20 hrs of use on it. I use it for cutting big logs for home heating. I have a 28 inch bar on it. It all of a sudden stopped working. It was running fine before this. However, from day 1, it always had trouble staying running while at idle. My Husky dealer, who I've use for 30 years texted me a picture of a broken piston and lots of wear on it. I have always run a 50:1 oil mixture. I use AMSOIL. I maintain my equipment meticulously. I must say I am extremely disappointed in this chainsaw. I have a Husky 346 XP and it is awesome. No Issues. I have many more hours on the 346 than the 576. I am having the 576 repaired but would never by another again. If it breaks again I will switch over to a Stihl. Not happy!


----------



## Marshy (Mar 2, 2016)

Ricky Gianotti said:


> I bought the 576 XP, (non auto tune) a few years ago. Brand new in the box. I only have about 15-20 hrs of use on it. I use it for cutting big logs for home heating. I have a 28 inch bar on it. It all of a sudden stopped working. It was running fine before this. However, from day 1, it always had trouble staying running while at idle. My Husky dealer, who I've use for 30 years texted me a picture of a broken piston and lots of wear on it. I have always run a 50:1 oil mixture. I use AMSOIL. I maintain my equipment meticulously. I must say I am extremely disappointed in this chainsaw. I have a Husky 346 XP and it is awesome. No Issues. I have many more hours on the 346 than the 576. I am having the 576 repaired but would never by another again. If it breaks again I will switch over to a Stihl. Not happy!


Welcome to the site. Can you share the pictures with us? Look for the "upload a file" button near "post reply".


----------



## Marshy (Mar 2, 2016)

Quartz Path said:


> They did a pressure test I went in and seen the saw today the bore was scored and the piston fried so they are putting a new top end and piston in it ill run it at 33-1 that was what the husky dealer said and see what happens when i read manual it does say 33-1 for air cooled and something other so ill try that and stop swing cutting the saw with any luck it will last a bit longer.


Did the pressure test identify any leaks? How has the saw been running?


----------



## Ricky Gianotti (Mar 2, 2016)

My service dealer is fixing saw now. I will post results after I run it for a few hours


----------



## J. Talley (Mar 3, 2016)

My 576 at has been solid, and I haven't been overly nice to it. It pulls a 24" bar and full chisel chain well.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Mar 3, 2016)

I had a customer come back with a repeat problem after rebuilding his 281 with a new piston. Another scorched piston before using one tank of fuel.
Here's a pic of the crap he originally killed his saw with and then re used it after getting his fixed saw back and killed it again. He suspects some bar oil may have been used, but it was mixed a couple months before he used it and the gas he mixed with sat in a can a couple months before that. Fresh fuel is more important than people think.


----------



## greengreer (Mar 3, 2016)

I've got the 576xp autotune and love it. I run a 24" bar on mine and it pulls it with vigor. I've run several 460's and they feel about the same in both weight and power but the husky feels alot smoother. Mine has been trouble free for a few years, I've replaced a fuel line, that's it. I was so impressed with autotune that I bought a 550xp. The 5 series huskies are really that good IMO. Keep good fuel and a sharp chain and it should last you a lifetime cutting firewood for the stove.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 3, 2016)

J. Talley said:


> My 576 at has been solid, and I haven't been overly nice to it. It pulls a 24" bar and full chisel chain well.


Ditto. Zero problems...smoothest saw I own, lots of torque.


----------



## Ricky Gianotti (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## J. Talley (Mar 3, 2016)

Dang, what happened?


----------



## Ricky Gianotti (Mar 4, 2016)

This is the picture of the broken piston on my Husky 576 XP after only 15-20 hrs of use.


J. Talley said:


> Dang, what happened?



Was running fine for about an hour. Put it down to move some logs and it stalled and it wouldn't start. Then the pull cord wouldn't move. I love the saw when it is working. Really Smooth saw with a 28 inch bar. No vibes at all. My service guy is fixing it now. Hope he could get Husqvarna to pay for top end. This saw only has about 20 hrs on it. Always ran 50:1.


----------



## Termite (Mar 4, 2016)

My logger has three saws I use to own. A 7900, 576AT ported but no longer AT, and a early model 562. The 562 gets used the most, followed by the 576. That tells me what his preferences are.


----------



## rburg (Mar 5, 2016)

Why did he change the AT to a standard carb?


----------



## danimal (Mar 5, 2016)

J. Talley said:


> Dang, what happened?


Plugged air filter, air leak at carb, lean mix w/ low octane gas.
Rick..what octane you running and how old was the gas? Gas station pump gas w/ e I presume..?
Just curious myself.


----------



## Ricky Gianotti (Mar 5, 2016)

danimal said:


> Plugged air filter, air leak at carb, lean mix w/ low octane gas.
> Rick..what octane you running and how old was the gas? Gas station pump gas w/ e I presume..?
> Just curious myself.



The gas was maybe 2-3 months old. I always use 93 octane and add stabilizer/ethenal treatment. My service dealer said it looks like an ingestion problem. I have been cutting huge logs, over 3-4 feet in diameter. After I cut them I have to 1/4 them, other wise I can't move them. When I, 1/4 them the sawdust chips are much bigger and pile up faster. Maybe, at the bottom of the cut, the air intake was ingesting the wood chips?


----------



## superw6 (Mar 5, 2016)

Big wood and splitting into 1/4s shouldn't hurt that saw as I split Everything bigger than 8" with my 576xpg Auto tune and it doesn't hurt it a bit. I don't think it's much better on gas than my 288xp was when it works hard [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky Gianotti (Mar 6, 2016)

superw6 said:


> Big wood and splitting into 1/4s shouldn't hurt that saw as I split Everything bigger than 8" with my 576xpg Auto tune and it doesn't hurt it a bit. I don't think it's much better on gas than my 288xp was when it works hard [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK. Good to know. Thnx.


----------



## Ricky Gianotti (Mar 6, 2016)

Quartz Path said:


> I brought a 576xp about 10 months ago loved it ran like a dream for 6 then had problems with starting then it made a funny noise took it into the shop turned out I had fried the piston somehow husky replaced the top end and pistons ran like a dream for about another month then one day after a run it stopped and would not start again took it into shop opps fried another piston, I like the saw cuts well starts easily just kinda curious how I can be frying these saws. Am I leaning to hard on the saw to hard? I did get a little carried away when I first used it and they were big 80 year old pine trees. I use a MS880 for the big trees now but some advice would be handy sooner or ltr husky will stop fixing my saw and I need it for my business.



What ever happened with your 576 XP? Mine did the same exact thing. In the shop being fixed now. Hopefully, Husky will pay for my top end also. When working, I love it. Real smooth. I find it smoother with 28 in bar than 24 in.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 6, 2016)

Ricky Gianotti said:


> What ever happened with your 576 XP? Mine did the same exact thing. In the shop being fixed now. Hopefully, Husky will pay for my top end also. When working, I love it. Real smooth. I find it smoother with 28 in bar than 24 in.


Bar length likely wont affect smoothness....has more to do with chain type and or sharpening technique.


----------



## Ricky Gianotti (Mar 10, 2016)

Well, I got my 576 XP back from the shop. They put in new piston, rings, head and gasket kit. No charge as of yet. Shop put in a claim to Husqvarna. Saw runs fine except it is very hard to start when hot after running through a tank of fuel. Does anyone else have this issue? If so how can I fix it?


----------



## J. Talley (Mar 10, 2016)

Doesn't sound like they figured out why it died in the first place.


----------



## superw6 (Mar 11, 2016)

If you ran the saw till it literally ran out of gas then yes even the auto tune spits and bogs for a few seconds . Hot restarts use high idle setting with no decompression = no problem[emoji1] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Mar 11, 2016)

Hopefully you discarded your old mix. The stabilizers in oil are misleading and come with no guarantee. There's no way to prove them as falsely advertising the product so they can print whatever they want. Some fuel stabilizers come with a warning against using fuel with ethanol.
I say this because I've seen several saws of different models end up fried from bad fuel. If it isn't the ethanol stiffening the diaphragm to lean em out, it's the stale fuel gumming up in the crank getting cooked to the exhaust side of the piston.


----------



## Ricky Gianotti (Mar 13, 2016)

superw6 said:


> If you ran the saw till it literally ran out of gas then yes even the auto tune spits and bogs for a few seconds . Hot restarts use high idle setting with no decompression = no problem[emoji1]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You nailed it. Starts in a couple of pulls with decompression button NOT pushed in. Thanks.


----------



## spiritbay (Mar 17, 2016)

Termite said:


> I had a ported 576 and sold it to my buddy who needed a saw quick. He had logged with it for about a year and a half when it quit running. The generator under the flywheel became loose and it wore the case so bad you could see most of the crankshaft seal. I bought a 576 non AT with a bad piston and cylinder, this made a fine running saw. I left it non AT because the generator is almost a hundred dollars. If I find a used generator reasonable I will put it back AT.
> It is a fine saw with no weaknesses. I still have sellers remorse.


hey termite, where did you get that old chessie dog!


----------



## Termite (Mar 17, 2016)

spiritbay said:


> hey termite, where did you get that old chessie dog!


I got him from a breeder in central Illinois. He has been a fine dog but he has torn both ACL tendons. He has a hard time getting around now.

Welcome to the forum.


----------

